# LGB #51070 5 AMP THROTTLE QUESTION



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

The LGB 51070 throttle has two LEDs that indicate direction and short circuits. The 52120 outdoor 5 AMP throttle and the 52121 panel mount 5 AMP throttles do not have the short circuit or direction lights. 
When a short occurs the 51070 is what indicates the problem, not the 50111 power supply. Although the power supply does have a short circuit indicator. I have had derailments and the throttle indicates the short, not the power supply. When a short occurs using either the 52120 or the 52121 throttles, does it pass through the throttle and go to the power supplies indicator?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dunno, but if you have a 52120 or 52121, just hook them up and short the output, and see if the power supply shows the short. 

Never hurts to verify your protection is working. 

Greg


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Very good Greg. The hammer just hit me on the head, thanks.


----------

